# Alibi



## MK (3 Maggio 2011)

Strano come le discussioni del forum concretizzino delle volte i pensieri che ci girano per la testa. Alibi diceva Sterminator, questa cosa dei figli, non lo/la lascio per i figli. Alibi anche secondo me. Ma leggo che invece per la maggioranza non è così. Ci credete veramente? Di fare il bene dei figli stando con una persona che vi ha tradito o che tradite fingendo che tutto vada bene? Lo si fa per i figli, per il senso della famiglia (quale famiglia?) o semplicemente perchè si ha paura di non trovare altro fuori (per chi è tradito) o che l'altro non sia all'altezza (per chi tradisce)?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Strano come le discussioni del forum concretizzino delle volte i pensieri che ci girano per la testa. Alibi diceva Sterminator, questa cosa dei figli, non lo/la lascio per i figli. Alibi anche secondo me. Ma leggo che invece per la maggioranza non è così. Ci credete veramente? Di fare il bene dei figli stando con una persona che vi ha tradito o che tradite fingendo che tutto vada bene? Lo si fa per i figli, per il senso della famiglia (quale famiglia?) o semplicemente perchè si ha paura di non trovare altro fuori (per chi è tradito) o che l'altro non sia all'altezza (per chi tradisce)?


Che siano alibi o meno non me ne cale.
Sono sempre stato convinto che si viva sul pianeta terra e non su marte o giove, o nella terra promessa degli ideali.
Sono sempre stato convinto che i bisogni dei figli, le difficoltà economiche ecc..ecc..facciano come da colla, ossia siano un deterrente in più, nel mantenere o meno in vita la convivenza tra un uomo e una donna....
Poi ho visto che non è affatto così.
Ma ho anche visto persone finire con il culo per terra, nel tentativo di coronare il famigerato gran sogno d'amore.

Allora io penso che non sia un alibi, ma una condizione contingente da superare. Un conto è dirti, piuttosto di convivere con te, vado sotto un ponte, un conto è dirsi: senti non ci amiamo più, ma per l'oggi non ci sono le condizioni ottimali per permetterci di vivere ciascuno in una casa propria.

MK quando l'amore è finito, non ti interessa tanto della sfera intima e sentimentale dell'altro, quanto che egli stia bene.

Poi è sempre facile insegnare agli altri, su cose che non ci sono capitate.
Facile, semplicistico e comodo.

Non conosco separate felici e realizzate.
Ma solo separate ferite dentro.

Ohi, però se trovo "quell'amore"...vedrai...vedrai.

Per certe cose non a caso ho fissato quella data no?
Quando mia figlia sarà maggiorenne, non ci saranno alibi.


----------



## MK (3 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Non conosco separate felici e realizzate.*
> Ma solo separate ferite dentro.
> 
> Ohi, però se trovo "quell'amore"...vedrai...vedrai.
> ...


Io non ero infelice e nemmeno non realizzata (cosa si intende poi per realizzata? Una donna si realizza nel matrimonio? Mon dieu!) . Non ho pensato un secondo di vendicarmi del tradimento di mio marito usando mia figlia. Ho pensato che mia figlia avesse il diritto di conoscere cosa fosse l'amore di una coppia. Quell'amore non c'era più e non si poteva continuare a fingere. IO non avrei potuto continuare a fingere. Certo non è facile. Ma nemmeno così impossibile.


----------



## Sabina (3 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Strano come le discussioni del forum concretizzino delle volte i pensieri che ci girano per la testa. Alibi diceva Sterminator, questa cosa dei figli, non lo/la lascio per i figli. Alibi anche secondo me. Ma leggo che invece per la maggioranza non è così. Ci credete veramente? Di fare il bene dei figli stando con una persona che vi ha tradito o che tradite fingendo che tutto vada bene? Lo si fa per i figli, per il senso della famiglia (quale famiglia?) o semplicemente perchè si ha paura di non trovare altro fuori (per chi è tradito) o che l'altro non sia all'altezza (per chi tradisce)?


Io non vivo i figli come un alibi, ma come una responsabilità. La mia è una famiglia molto serena, ho dei buoni rapporti con mio marito ed entrambi condividiamo la stessa idea di educazione dei figli. So per certo che i miei figli ora stanno bene, sono sereni. Se mi separassi dall'oggi al domani creerei una grossa sofferenza in loro e in loro padre (che comprenderebbe subito che a separarmi di lui ci può essere solo un altro). Così la sofferenza sta solo in me.
Ho pensato diverse volte di separarmi, di dire la verità a mio marito, che sicuramente non mi butterebbe fuori di casa ma credo agirebbe prima con rabbia e poi in maniera simile a Niko. 
Non è la paura che l'altro non sia all'altezza, è la paura di incasinare la vita a tutti, paura che l'altro non possa reggere la mia vita confusionata, rumorosa, non così "perfettina". Ci sono tanti elementi in gioco che qui non posso raccontare, miei e suoi, che fanno sì che anche se c'è amore è comunque un amore che deve fare i conti con la realtà, perchè non siamo più ragazzini. So che arriveranno delle grandi critiche, ma nessuno dei due vive bene questo rapporto clandestino. Non so come evolverà questa storia, so che ora lo voglio nella mia vita e accetto il rischio che ne comporta. Ma io sono un po' pazza :singleeye:


----------



## MK (3 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> paura che l'altro non possa reggere la mia vita confusionata, rumorosa, non così "perfettina".


Quindi anche se non ci fossero i figli...


----------



## Sabina (3 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Quindi anche se non ci fossero i figli...


No... è così per i figli 
Se non ci fossero i figli credo che le cose sarebbero molto diverse.


----------



## MK (3 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> No... è così per i figli
> Se non ci fossero i figli credo che le cose sarebbero molto diverse.


Quando saranno fuori di casa? Se la vostra storia durasse ancora lasceresti tuo marito?


----------



## Sabina (3 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Quando saranno fuori di casa? Se la vostra storia durasse ancora lasceresti tuo marito?


Quanti anni! Questa storia avrà comunque un'evoluzione, già ce l'ha ora anche solo vedendoci così. Forse e' solo paura da parte di entrambi... c'è una parte di me che lo farebbe anche ora.


----------



## Niko74 (3 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io non vivo i figli come un alibi, ma come una responsabilità. *La mia è una famiglia molto serena, ho dei buoni rapporti con mio marito *ed entrambi condividiamo la stessa idea di educazione dei figli. So per certo che i miei figli ora stanno bene, sono sereni. Se mi separassi dall'oggi al domani creerei una grossa sofferenza in loro e in loro padre (che comprenderebbe subito che a separarmi di lui ci può essere solo un altro). Così la sofferenza sta solo in me.
> Ho pensato diverse volte di separarmi, di dire la verità a mio marito, che sicuramente non mi butterebbe fuori di casa ma credo agirebbe prima con rabbia e poi in maniera simile a Niko.
> Non è la paura che l'altro non sia all'altezza, *è la paura di incasinare la vita a tutti*, paura che l'altro non possa reggere la mia vita confusionata, rumorosa, non così "perfettina". Ci sono tanti elementi in gioco che qui non posso raccontare, miei e suoi, che fanno sì che anche se c'è amore è comunque un amore che deve fare i conti con la realtà, perchè non siamo più ragazzini. So che arriveranno delle grandi critiche, ma nessuno dei due vive bene questo rapporto clandestino. Non so come evolverà questa storia, so che ora lo voglio nella mia vita e accetto il rischio che ne comporta. Ma io sono un po' pazza :singleeye:


Grazie per avermi citato 
Per il grassetto: se a te riesce di mantenere quella situazione, state tutti bene e nessuno sospetta nulla allora quasi quasi ti direi che fai bene a continuare cosi, perché se dici la verità o ti fai beccare la vita si incasinerà davvero anche se tuo marito non ti caccia di casa.

Lo dico contro gli interessi dell'ignaro tradito, però in fondo se lui non sospetta nulla significa che non gli manca nulla e allora perché distruggere tutto?


----------



## Daniele (4 Maggio 2011)

Bhe, se io scoprissi che la mia compagna dopo anni con me ha avuto una storia parallela ed aspettato solo per i figli mi incaccherei e non poco, perchè in nome dei figli ha sacrificato non la sua vita (visto che lei se l'è fatta) ma la mia non dandomi la libertà di vivere la mia vita, e credo che questo sia un  sentimento condiviso da molti. Perchè dico? Perchè alcuni traditori mi davano contro perchè pur stando con la mia ragazza ripenso al torto subito incazzandomi tutt'ora, ma è molto ma molto meno che avere una relazione per anni in piedi con un altro.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bhe, se io scoprissi che la mia compagna dopo anni con me ha avuto una storia parallela ed aspettato solo per i figli mi incaccherei e non poco, perchè in nome dei figli ha sacrificato non la sua vita (visto che lei se l'è fatta) ma la mia non dandomi la libertà di vivere la mia vita, e credo che questo sia un  sentimento condiviso da molti. Perchè dico? Perchè alcuni traditori mi davano contro perchè pur stando con la mia ragazza ripenso al torto subito incazzandomi tutt'ora, ma è molto ma molto meno che avere una relazione per anni in piedi con un altro.


E il tuo passare la vita a odiare questa ragazza...è un alibi, per trovare la scusa per non esserti ancora laureato...incolpare gli altri, la sfiga, la società...ecc..ecc..ecc...per non impegnarsi.


----------



## Minerva (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E il tuo passare la vita a odiare questa ragazza...è un alibi, *per trovare la scusa per non esserti ancora laureato...incolpare gli altri, la sfiga, la società...ecc..ecc..ecc...per non impegnarsi*.


su questo, daniele ,in effetti rifletterei


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Strano come le discussioni del forum concretizzino delle volte i pensieri che ci girano per la testa. Alibi diceva Sterminator, questa cosa dei figli, non lo/la lascio per i figli. Alibi anche secondo me. Ma leggo che invece per la maggioranza non è così. Ci credete veramente? Di fare il bene dei figli stando con una persona che vi ha tradito o che tradite fingendo che tutto vada bene? Lo si fa per i figli, per il senso della famiglia (quale famiglia?) o semplicemente perchè si ha paura di non trovare altro fuori (per chi è tradito) o che l'altro non sia all'altezza (per chi tradisce)?


La cosa mi sembra molto più semplice e logica messa così:

ci riprovo a tenere unita la famiglia, anche per loro. Se non ce la faccio, amen. Ma ho sicuramente una motivazione in più.

Non mi pare sia un'alibi, ma un senso di responsabilità.


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io non vivo i figli come un alibi, ma come una responsabilità.


:up:


----------



## Amoremio (4 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Strano come le discussioni del forum concretizzino delle volte i pensieri che ci girano per la testa. Alibi diceva Sterminator, questa cosa dei figli, non lo/la lascio per i figli. Alibi anche secondo me. Ma leggo che invece per la maggioranza non è così. Ci credete veramente? Di fare il bene dei figli stando con una persona che vi ha tradito o che tradite fingendo che tutto vada bene? Lo si fa per i figli, per il senso della famiglia (quale famiglia?) o semplicemente perchè si ha paura di non trovare altro fuori (per chi è tradito) o che l'altro non sia all'altezza (per chi tradisce)?


ho riflettuto un attimo prima di rispondere per rispolverare i miei stati d'animo nel periodo successivo alla "rivelazione"
nel decidere cosa volevo fare (darci un'altra possibilità) i miei figli non sono stati molto "presenti" nei miei pensieri
a "botta calda" gli dissi di andarsene (nei 10 minuti successivi mi chiedevo se era davvero ciò che volevo
e feci dietro front
gli dissi di prendersi del tempo per pensare cosa volesse fare
nei giorni successivi rimescolai i miei pensieri esplorandoli nella gora del dolore e della confusione e mi confermai in quella decisione
ma accantonavo consapevolmente il pensiero di ciò che poteva essere meglio per loro: ero io a dover prendere la mia decisione
non sono stati un alibi

nel prosieguo, la responsabilità verso di loro è stata una delle (poche) cose che mi hanno dato la forza per andare avanti


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ho riflettuto un attimo prima di rispondere per rispolverare i miei stati d'animo nel periodo successivo alla "rivelazione"
> nel decidere cosa volevo fare (darci un'altra possibilità) i miei figli non sono stati molto "presenti" nei miei pensieri
> a "botta calda" gli dissi di andarsene (nei 10 minuti successivi mi chiedevo se era davvero ciò che volevo
> e feci dietro front
> ...


Io non capisco proprio questa continua masturbazione cerebrale, nel rivangare, il vissuto doloroso...tutto il tuo spenderti per gli altri è riraccontare giorno dopo giorno e sempre con gli stessi particolari la cosa che ti è successa...
Che strano io vedo che mia moglie fa di tutto e di più per dimenticarsi di essere ammalata...
E quando si trovano nel loro circolo di signore ammalate, che definiscono delle "Tumorate di dio", ridono, fanno caciara, ma nessuna parla di quanto hanno sofferto, non parlano dell'intervento, di drenaggi, di effetti chemiologici, radiologici...di capelli persi...ecc..ecc..ecc...di mariti flippati...no, no, no, parlano di vacanze, crocere, posti da visitare...di godersi la vita......

Mah...
Ti è andata bene: 
Tuo marito è rimasto con te.
Questo conta no?
Pensa se se ne fosse andato con l'altra...quello si che era uno smacco micidiale eh?


----------



## Daniele (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...
> Ti è andata bene:
> Tuo marito è rimasto con te.
> Questo conta no?
> Pensa se se ne fosse andato con l'altra...quello si che era uno smacco micidiale eh?


Invece secondo me per lei non conta che lui è rimasto, ma il perchè è rimasto. Se uno rimane non convinto...può anche andarsene che è meglio, ma davvero molto ma molto meglio. Amoremio ha lasciato la libertà a suo marito di scegliere, non se voleva solo rimanere o andare, ma se l'amava o no, senza imporgli nulla, una grande cosa, ma che deve essere costata a lei tantissimo, ma credo che anche suo marito abbia capito lo sforzo che lei ha fatto nei suoi confronti.


----------



## feeling (4 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io non vivo i figli come un alibi, ma come una responsabilità. La mia è una famiglia molto serena, ho dei buoni rapporti con mio marito ed entrambi condividiamo la stessa idea di educazione dei figli. So per certo che i miei figli ora stanno bene, sono sereni. Se mi separassi dall'oggi al domani creerei una grossa sofferenza in loro e in loro padre (che comprenderebbe subito che a separarmi di lui ci può essere solo un altro). Così la sofferenza sta solo in me.
> Ho pensato diverse volte di separarmi, di dire la verità a mio marito, che sicuramente non mi butterebbe fuori di casa ma credo agirebbe prima con rabbia e poi in maniera simile a Niko.
> Non è la paura che l'altro non sia all'altezza, è la paura di incasinare la vita a tutti, paura che l'altro non possa reggere la mia vita confusionata, rumorosa, non così "perfettina". Ci sono tanti elementi in gioco che qui non posso raccontare, miei e suoi, che fanno sì che anche se c'è amore è comunque un amore che deve fare i conti con la realtà, perchè non siamo più ragazzini. So che arriveranno delle grandi critiche, ma nessuno dei due vive bene questo rapporto clandestino. Non so come evolverà questa storia, so che ora lo voglio nella mia vita e accetto il rischio che ne comporta. Ma io sono un po' pazza :singleeye:


Beh non posso che quotare Sabina data anche la situazione molto simile per certi versi.
Ho una frase che *mi ripeto tutti i giorni *che ha scritto daniele, non ricordo dove, ovvero "Non si sfascia un matrimonio perche si ha incontrato un'altro, ma perche quel matrimonio non funziona più...."
Il mio matrimonio funziona, siamo molto felici e facciamo salti mortali per poterci permettere quello che abbiamo. Ci compensiamo nella vita quotidiana, cosa che l'"altro" non conosce nemmeno.
Un conto è andare per la propria strada quando a rimetterci c'è un'adulto grande e consenziente, ma i bambini sono un'altra cosa.
Anche se sarebbe cmq un padre meraviglioso con i suoi bambini, non posso immaginarmi che possa vederli solo in determinati momenti, e non in tutti i suoi secondi di libero.
Quindi niente alibi. Il mio matrimonio è ancora molto appagante, e quindi non vedo nessun bisogno di lanciarmi in un'avventura che come mi ha detto un caro amico, molto spesso è un fuoco di paglia....la quotidianità e la clandestinità sono due universi separati.
Un domani che i figli saranno grandi...spero di riuscire a continuare a "prendermi cura" di un uomo che cmq mi ha dedicato 20 e piu della sua vita.
No non sto qui per i figli, ma ho trovato un'uomo che mi "completa"...non saprei come altro spiegarlo.


----------



## Amoremio (4 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Invece secondo me per lei non conta che lui è rimasto, ma il perchè è rimasto*. Se uno rimane non convinto...può anche andarsene che è meglio, ma davvero molto ma molto meglio. Amoremio ha lasciato la libertà a suo marito di scegliere, non se voleva solo rimanere o andare, ma se l'amava o no, senza imporgli nulla, una grande cosa, ma che deve essere costata a lei tantissimo, ma credo che anche suo marito abbia capito lo sforzo che lei ha fatto nei suoi confronti.


esatto

per il resto, se lui fosse andato con l'altra
non sarebbe stato uno smacco 
ma un dolore immenso
(che è cosa ben diversa)

ma mi sarei ripresa
io

lui, nel prosieguo, forse no


----------



## Daniele (4 Maggio 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> Ho una frase che *mi ripeto tutti i giorni *che ha scritto daniele, non ricordo dove, ovvero "Non si sfascia un matrimonio perche si ha incontrato un'altro, ma perche quel matrimonio non funziona più...."


Ogni tanto non scrivo cazzate ? Ma solo ogni tanto.


----------



## minnie (4 Maggio 2011)

Se non fosse per mio figlio, non starei certo più con lui! Cosa mi tratterebbe? Non lo amo, soffocco lo schifo quando mi tocca recitando la parte della donna focosa.
Guadagno bene, non farei grossi sacrifici economici. Vivo in una città dove mi sono trasferita e non ho radici qui, per cui non è neppure il giudizio della gente.
Se lo lasciassi la mia famiglia farebbe una festa, per cui non darei certo un dolore a loro.
Ma mio figlio che colpe ha di avere un padre così? Un padre che lo so per certo, visto che ne ho l'esempio sotto gli occhi con l'altro figlio, scarica sul figlio l'astio per la madre se questa non ubbidisce cecamente al suo volere.
E tieni conto che l'altra l'ha lasciata, io lo lascerei. Ho visto la sua reazione nei confronti del piccolino quando dopo il tradimento, a sangue caldo, ho fatto le valige.
Ora, in questa recita perfetta, cui lui nel suo ego immenso crede cecamente, il bambino è sereno, mi confermano il cambiamento anche le maestre e non solo io che potrei non essere obiettiva.
L'unica a godere della miglior qualità di vita di non stare più con lui sono io. E neppure gran qualità sarebbe, dato che nei giorni prestabiliti in cui dovesse stare con il padre so che lui non farebbe il buon padre ma anzi si vendicherebbe di me attraverso lui....
A volte saranno alibi, a volte sono sacrifici. E quando ami, lo sappiamo, i sacrifici non pesano così tanto. Io amo mio figlio, probabilmente troppo. Ma la sua serenità viene prima della mia. E la sua serenità crea la mia, in un circolo vizioso.


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> A volte saranno alibi, a volte sono sacrifici. E quando ami, lo sappiamo, i sacrifici non pesano così tanto. Io amo mio figlio, probabilmente troppo. Ma la sua serenità viene prima della mia. E la sua serenità crea la mia, in un circolo vizioso.


I figli prima di tutto Minnie, brava! :up:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Se non fosse per mio figlio, non starei certo più con lui! Cosa mi tratterebbe? Non lo amo, soffocco lo schifo quando mi tocca recitando la parte della donna focosa.
> Guadagno bene, non farei grossi sacrifici economici. Vivo in una città dove mi sono trasferita e non ho radici qui, per cui non è neppure il giudizio della gente.
> Se lo lasciassi la mia famiglia farebbe una festa, per cui non darei certo un dolore a loro.
> Ma mio figlio che colpe ha di avere un padre così? Un padre che lo so per certo, visto che ne ho l'esempio sotto gli occhi con l'altro figlio, scarica sul figlio l'astio per la madre se questa non ubbidisce cecamente al suo volere.
> ...


Sei una grande donna.
Hai detto una grandissima verità: sacrificio
Una parola obsoleta, e ti giuro, io ti credo.
Tu hai un cuore immenso.:up::up::up:


----------



## minnie (4 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Invece secondo me per lei non conta che lui è rimasto, ma il perchè è rimasto. Se uno rimane non convinto...può anche andarsene che è meglio, ma davvero molto ma molto meglio. Amoremio ha lasciato la libertà a suo marito di scegliere, non se voleva solo rimanere o andare, ma se l'amava o no, senza imporgli nulla, una grande cosa, ma che deve essere costata a lei tantissimo, ma credo che anche suo marito abbia capito lo sforzo che lei ha fatto nei suoi confronti.


 
Che bel post Daniele! :up::up::up:


----------



## feeling (4 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ogni tanto non scrivo cazzate ? Ma solo ogni tanto.


No no decisamente, qualche barlume di lucidità c'è....

Credo che fondalmentalmente tu sia una persona in ordine, solo che l'odio di annebbia la vista (direi anche giustificatamente) e quindi spesso sei un po'....acido.

Ma per questa riflessione io ti ringrazio tutti i giorni.


----------



## Minerva (4 Maggio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Se non fosse per mio figlio, non starei certo più con lui! Cosa mi tratterebbe?* Non lo amo, soffocco lo schifo quando mi tocca recitando la parte della donna focosa*.
> Guadagno bene, non farei grossi sacrifici economici. Vivo in una città dove mi sono trasferita e non ho radici qui, per cui non è neppure il giudizio della gente.
> Se lo lasciassi la mia famiglia farebbe una festa, per cui non darei certo un dolore a loro.
> Ma mio figlio che colpe ha di avere un padre così? Un padre che lo so per certo, visto che ne ho l'esempio sotto gli occhi con l'altro figlio, scarica sul figlio l'astio per la madre se questa non ubbidisce cecamente al suo volere.
> ...


 sono la prima a pensare che i figli sono sempre prioritari ...ma di fronte a tanto disprezzo ingoiato mi perplimo.
mi trovo di fronte a qualcosa di cui non sarei capace ,credo..anche per la paura che un giorno mia figlia me ne chiedesse conto


----------



## Sterminator (4 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono la prima a pensare che i figli sono sempre prioritari ...ma di fronte a tanto disprezzo ingoiato mi perplimo.
> mi trovo di fronte a qualcosa di cui non sarei capace ,credo..*anche per la paura che un giorno mia figlia me ne chiedesse conto*


Ed il conto arriva puntuale come una cambiale...:mrgreen:

basta da grandicelli na' bella lite ove ci si vomita addosso tutta la frustrazione accumulata ed il gioco e' fatto....

hai voja a di' che per voi mi sono immolata...

brava stronza chi te l'ha chiesto te risponnono...:mrgreen:

comunque per me minnie lo considera troppo un salto ad minchiam ed "ingoia" per i figli...se come no...

da sola avrebbe le possibilita' forse ma non la voglia di sobbarcarsi tutto l'ambaradam e stiamo da capo a 12...

ma non e' n'alibi se nun ce stanno le palline per smarcarsi,no.....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E il tuo passare la vita a odiare questa ragazza...è un alibi, per trovare la scusa per non esserti ancora laureato...incolpare gli altri, la sfiga, la società...ecc..ecc..ecc...per non impegnarsi.


Di questo ti sbagli alla grande!!! Io mi sarei laureato 2 anni fa senza questo problema, esattamente in linea con gli altri iscritti del vecchio ordinamento che hanno avuto il blocco Meccanica Razionale, c'è chi lo ha superato in 1 solo anno, chi in 2, chi in 3 e chi in 4...peccato che senza quello non si potesse fare una cippa.
Ma nella media ci sarei stato e oltretutto con un lavoro, mentre molti altri erano anche solo studenti e basta! Che vi posso dire, l'età media da noi era di 30 anni per i laureati, ma almeno troviamo subito lavoro, in effetti tra un mese ho un colloquio di lavoro con il mio corelatore come garante


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Di questo ti sbagli alla grande!!! Io mi sarei laureato 2 anni fa senza questo problema, esattamente in linea con gli altri iscritti del vecchio ordinamento che hanno avuto il blocco Meccanica Razionale, c'è chi lo ha superato in 1 solo anno, chi in 2, chi in 3 e chi in 4...peccato che senza quello non si potesse fare una cippa.
> Ma nella media ci sarei stato e oltretutto con un lavoro, mentre molti altri erano anche solo studenti e basta! Che vi posso dire, l'età media da noi era di 30 anni per i laureati, ma almeno troviamo subito lavoro, in effetti tra un mese ho un colloquio di lavoro con il mio corelatore come garante


S’io fosse quelli che d’amor fu degno,
del qual non trovo sol che rimembranza,
e la donna tenesse altra sembianza,
assai mi piaceria siffatto legno.

5E tu, che se’ de l’amoroso regno
là onde di merzé nasce speranza,
riguarda se ’l mi’ spirito ha pesanza:
ch’un prest’ arcier di lui ha fatto segno

e tragge l’arco, che li tese Amore,
10sì lietamente, che la sua persona
par che di gioco porti signoria.

Or odi maraviglia ch’el disia:
lo spirito fedito li perdona,
vedendo che li strugge il suo valore.


----------



## elena (4 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> La cosa mi sembra molto più semplice e logica messa così:
> 
> ci riprovo a tenere unita la famiglia, anche per loro. Se non ce la faccio, amen. Ma ho sicuramente una motivazione in più.
> 
> Non mi pare sia un'alibi, ma un senso di responsabilità.


Un tentativo?


----------



## elena (4 Maggio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Se non fosse per mio figlio, non starei certo più con lui! Cosa mi tratterebbe? Non lo amo, soffocco lo schifo quando mi tocca recitando la parte della donna focosa.
> Guadagno bene, non farei grossi sacrifici economici. Vivo in una città dove mi sono trasferita e non ho radici qui, per cui non è neppure il giudizio della gente.
> Se lo lasciassi la mia famiglia farebbe una festa, per cui non darei certo un dolore a loro.
> Ma mio figlio che colpe ha di avere un padre così? Un padre che lo so per certo, visto che ne ho l'esempio sotto gli occhi con l'altro figlio, scarica sul figlio l'astio per la madre se questa non ubbidisce cecamente al suo volere.
> ...


Ora capisco in una nuova luce anche le parole di Kid. 
Grazie Minnie. 
Vero è che chi non ha figli non può capire...


----------



## elena (4 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono la prima a pensare che i figli sono sempre prioritari ...ma di fronte a tanto disprezzo ingoiato mi perplimo.
> mi trovo di fronte a qualcosa di cui non sarei capace ,credo..anche per la paura che un giorno mia figlia me ne chiedesse conto


Inizialmente l'ho pensato anch'io leggendola...ma lei dice che lui potrebbe usare suo figlio come arma di vendetta e immagino che lo dica a ragion veduta...
Nemmeno io sarei capace di fingere di essere donna focosa soffocando lo schifo.
Ma non si può dire se non si vive direttamente...non si può dire dall'esterno...


----------



## elena (4 Maggio 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> Beh non posso che quotare Sabina data anche la situazione molto simile per certi versi.
> Ho una frase che *mi ripeto tutti i giorni *che ha scritto daniele, non ricordo dove, ovvero* "Non si sfascia un matrimonio perche si ha incontrato un'altro, ma perche quel matrimonio non funziona più...."*
> Il mio matrimonio funziona, siamo molto felici e facciamo salti mortali per poterci permettere quello che abbiamo. Ci compensiamo nella vita quotidiana, cosa che l'"altro" non conosce nemmeno.
> Un conto è andare per la propria strada quando a rimetterci c'è un'adulto grande e consenziente, ma i bambini sono un'altra cosa.
> ...


Tutto giusto ciò che dici Feeling.
MA resta da vedere perché.
PErché, in un certo momento della nostra vita, ci si è allontanati da quel matrimonio e perché il nostro cuore si è reso disponibile all'incontro con l'altro.
E i motivi possono essere i più vari, più o meno profondi, più o meno gravi.
Può essere una crisi passeggera.
Può essere che non si ama più il nostro coniuge.
Indipendentemente dal fatto che vi siano figli o meno...una crisi si può risolvere...la fine dell'amore no. Si sta insieme per senso di responsabilità, ma si sta insieme da separati in casa. E nel momento in cui i figli sono "grandi" se ne prende atto e ci si lascia andare. 
Credo dipenda anche da come la vive e la affronta il partner ufficiale: non si possono prevedere le reazioni degli altri e mi fa riflettere molto ciò che ha scritto Minnie, anche se non conosco la sua storia..


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Inizialmente l'ho pensato anch'io leggendola...ma lei dice che lui potrebbe usare suo figlio come arma di vendetta e immagino che lo dica a ragion veduta...
> Nemmeno io sarei capace di fingere di essere donna focosa soffocando lo schifo.
> Ma non si può dire se non si vive direttamente...non si può dire dall'esterno...


Fidati se lui ti dice, con estrema vergogna, che lei userebbe il figlio come arma credici...l'ho sentito accadere troppe volte.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Tutto giusto ciò che dici Feeling.
> MA resta da vedere perché.
> PErché, in un certo momento della nostra vita, ci si è allontanati da quel matrimonio e perché il nostro cuore si è reso disponibile all'incontro con l'altro.
> E i motivi possono essere i più vari, più o meno profondi, più o meno gravi.
> ...


Si è questo che io voglio fare. E lo farò.
E credimi con impegno e sacrificio ci si riesce a stare assieme da separati in casa. 
In un certo senso Elena, ci si accontenta anche delle briciole...
Non si può pretendere di avere tutto dalla vita...
Poi ohi, se incrociamo una persona in un dato momento della nostra vita: se la amiamo, prendiamo tutto il pacchetto, altrimenti come fa l'altro a sentirsi accettato?
E te lo dice un uomo che è abituato da sempre a portare ad un lumino le proprie aspettative...
Hai voglia tu di usare parole come esigo, pretendo...si va là...tutto fiato sprecato.
Ma chi non ci passa non può capire, e ha buon gioco ad arricciare il naso e giudicare.


----------



## elena (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si è questo che io voglio fare. E lo farò.
> E credimi con impegno e sacrificio ci si riesce a stare assieme da separati in casa.
> *In un certo senso Elena, ci si accontenta anche delle briciole...
> Non si può pretendere di avere tutto dalla vita...
> ...


Impegno e sacrificio sì...però bisogna essere d'accordo tutti e due...entrambi consapevoli che si vive da separati in casa...entrambi consapevoli di non amarsi più.
Se uno cessa di amare e l'altro continua ad amare...allora c'è quella che tu chiami sporca guerra che fa diventare crudele sia la convivenza che la separazione...

Ma se uno cessa di amare e l'altro continua ad amare, allora c'è qualcosa che non va, allora è amore malato...
A mio modo di vedere, per me vale l'effetto domino...io ti amo = tu ti senti amato = tu mi ami = io mi sento amata = io ti amo = ecc. ecc. se si interrompe questo meccanismo di reciprocità, finisce anche l'amore.

Sul grassetto ti riferivi a te stesso o a me? perché mi sono immedesimata in ciò che hai scritto


----------



## MK (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fidati se lui ti dice, con estrema vergogna, che lei userebbe il figlio come arma credici...l'ho sentito accadere troppe volte.


E allora bisognerebbe piegare la testa?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Impegno e sacrificio sì...però bisogna essere d'accordo tutti e due...entrambi consapevoli che si vive da separati in casa...entrambi consapevoli di non amarsi più.
> Se uno cessa di amare e l'altro continua ad amare...allora c'è quella che tu chiami sporca guerra che fa diventare crudele sia la convivenza che la separazione...
> 
> Ma se uno cessa di amare e l'altro continua ad amare, allora c'è qualcosa che non va, allora è amore malato...
> ...


Mi riferivo a me stesso.
Sull'effetto domino mi trovi completamente d'accordo.
Senza reprocità non si combina niente...
Si soffre e basta.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E allora bisognerebbe piegare la testa?


Per me si.
Piegarsi e sopportare.
Ripeto resto dell'opinione che ci si debba separare se non si va d'accordo e la convivenza è diventata impossibile.
Vedi MK, ci sono persone così incapaci di mettersi un attimo in discussione che vanno avanti come palloni gonfiati, neanche vedono quanto l'altro si sforza per amore di adattarsi ad una situazione. ( magari non per maggiore amore, ma solo per intelligenza superiore).
Fanno dell'amore un diritto un dovere...
Per il fatto che siamo sposati DEVI amarmi.
Neanche se ne rendono conto di quanto soffre chi sta loro accanto.


----------



## Minerva (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fidati se lui ti dice, con estrema vergogna, che lei userebbe il figlio come arma credici...l'ho sentito accadere troppe volte.


vero.
ma dalle persone così bisogna tutelare i propri figli prima che sia troppo tardi.
voglio dire che se si rasenta il patologico (ed un uomo o una donna capaci di vendetta attraverso un bambino non possono definirsi normali)..anche in condizioni di _normalità_ non si è affidabili.

e allora forse sarebbe preferibile cominciare a mettere le basi per una graduale e "serena" separazione.

con il primo figlio lui sfoga l'astio per la prima moglie...e allora lasciarlo vorrebbe dire far subire la stessa sorte al piccolo?
ma è una vita sotto ricatto con un padre che non può essere equilibrato e presente nel modo giusto.
avrei timore più della sua presenza che dell'assenza.

a domanda che faceva minnie era questa:


> lMa mio figlio che colpe ha di avere un padre così?


appunto


----------



## MK (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me si.
> *Piegarsi e sopportare.*
> Ripeto resto dell'opinione che ci si debba separare se non si va d'accordo e la convivenza è diventata impossibile.
> Vedi MK, ci sono persone così incapaci di mettersi un attimo in discussione che vanno avanti come palloni gonfiati, neanche vedono quanto l'altro si sforza per amore di adattarsi ad una situazione. ( magari non per maggiore amore, ma solo per intelligenza superiore).
> ...


Per chi? Per cosa? Chi lo chiede?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero.
> ma dalle persone così bisogna tutelare i propri figli prima che sia troppo tardi.
> voglio dire che se si rasenta il patologico (ed un uomo o una donna capaci di vendetta attraverso un bambino non possono definirsi normali)..anche in condizioni di _normalità_ non si è affidabili.
> 
> ...


Facile parlare di separazione...
Lasciamo Minerva che ne parli chi ci è passato.
Facile indicare agli altri una medicina, che noi sognamo di non prendere mai.
Ho strane sensazioni...non lo so....

Ricatti?
Sapessi quante persone devono sottostare ai ricatti...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Per chi? Per cosa? Chi lo chiede?


Senti...
A volte sopportare e attendere ti dà la capacità di incamerare energia.
L'ho visto fare da mio zio.
Alla fine lui ha assestato il colpo finale, spaccando in due e di netto il rapporto.
Si sopporta per i figli.
Per senso di responsabilità.
Lo esige chi non vuole lasciarti andare via no?
Insomma MK, facile chiedere la separazione, ad un uomo che è già andato no?
Ti risponde ok cara, grazie. No?

Occhio MK...quando una persona dice: o sta minestra o salti la finestra...non sai bene quello che può accadere eh?


----------



## MK (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo esige chi non vuole lasciarti andare via no?
> Insomma MK, facile chiedere la separazione, ad un uomo che è già andato no?
> Ti risponde ok cara, grazie. No?


No scusa non ho capito. E' il traditore che abbassa la testa?


----------



## Minerva (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Facile parlare di separazione...
> Lasciamo Minerva che ne parli chi ci è passato.
> Facile indicare agli altri una medicina, che noi sognamo di non prendere mai.
> Ho strane sensazioni...non lo so....
> ...


premesso che nessuno può sapere il vissuto degli altri e pensare che possa essere "facile" esprimersi...
se ci fosse permesso parlare solo per esperienze dirette..ti ripeto per l'ennesima volta :
allora tu che per primo affermi di non conoscere l'amore raccontato da molti non potresti trattare almeno la metà dei messaggi di questo forum.



che sensazioni hai, sono curiosa.
sei sibillino e vigliacchetto o sbaglio?


----------



## elena (4 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> No scusa non ho capito. E' il traditore che abbassa la testa?


posso?
ci si separa in due
io posso decidere di separarmi
ma se il mio consorte non vuole e decide di rendermi la vita difficile
se decide di usare i figli contro di me
la vedo dura separarmi
non mi basta avere le palle se i figli vengono messi in mezzo con mezzi di tale sorta

l'effetto domino vale anche per l'odio
se io voglio una cosa e l'altro no
se si entra in una spirale di odio
allora meglio mangiare quella minestra

forse era questo che intendeva il Conte
non troppo diverso da quello che descriveva Minnie


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> No scusa non ho capito. E' il traditore che abbassa la testa?


Tutti e due...cazzo...per un bene superiore...cazzo...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> posso?
> ci si separa in due
> io posso decidere di separarmi
> ma se il mio consorte non vuole e decide di rendermi la vita difficile
> ...


Si...brava...
Poi occhio eh?
Che certe persone preferiscono passare la vita schiavi di un rapporto di odio, che avere le palle per vivere un rapporto di amore.
L'amore per quel poco che lo conosco io, richiede scelte coraggiose.


----------



## MK (4 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> posso?
> ci si separa in due
> io posso decidere di separarmi
> ma se il mio consorte non vuole e decide di rendermi la vita difficile
> ...


Se decide di rendermi la vita difficile combatto, senza se e senza ma. I figli vengono messi di mezzo solitamente (e purtroppo) dalle donne tradite che sentono di non avere altra identità che quella di madre. E delle volte gli uomini che stanno dall'altra parte non hanno fatto sentire abbastanza il loro ruolo di padri. Forse perchè PRIMA andava bene così.
Certo la casa, certo i soldi, certo torno a casa e non c'è più quello che avevo prima... Non sto dicendo che sia facile ma meglio che passare una vita sotto ricatto.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> premesso che nessuno può sapere il vissuto degli altri e pensare che possa essere "facile" esprimersi...
> se ci fosse permesso parlare solo per esperienze dirette..ti ripeto per l'ennesima volta :
> allora tu che per primo affermi di non conoscere l'amore raccontato da molti non potresti trattare almeno la metà dei messaggi di questo forum.
> 
> ...


Nè sibillino nè vigliacchetto.
Dove leggi che io consiglio:
Lascialo
Separati
Spaccagli la faccia
Eh?

Le mie sensazioni riguardano la malattia di mia moglie.
Lei accetta che ne parli con lei solo chi ci è passato o ci sta passando.
Scaga sistematicamente tutti i sani che dicono...so quello che hai passato.

Dove leggi che io parlo di amore?
Casomai parlo di sentimenti...
Di scopate...
Di incontri...
Di botte di allegria...

Ma scusami dove vedi che io parlo di amore?
Di certe cose io parlerei che so con Minnie, e non con te.
Che ne sa il ricco della miseria?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Se decide di rendermi la vita difficile combatto, senza se e senza ma. I figli vengono messi di mezzo solitamente (e purtroppo) dalle donne tradite che sentono di non avere altra identità che quella di madre. E delle volte gli uomini che stanno dall'altra parte non hanno fatto sentire abbastanza il loro ruolo di padri. Forse perchè PRIMA andava bene così.
> Certo la casa, certo i soldi, certo torno a casa e non c'è più quello che avevo prima... Non sto dicendo che sia facile ma meglio che passare una vita sotto ricatto.


Certo, ma non tutti hanno quel coraggio. Sono deboli.
Ora non mi sento di dire, ad una persona che è debole e non ce la fa.
Ah ma ti nascondi dietro un alibi.
Non penso sai che prima andasse bene così...era una situazione di crisi.
Ma hai ragione eh?


----------



## elena (4 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Se decide di rendermi la vita difficile combatto, senza se e senza ma. *I figli vengono messi di mezzo solitamente (e purtroppo) dalle donne tradite che sentono di non avere altra identità che quella di madre. *E delle volte gli uomini che stanno dall'altra parte non hanno fatto sentire abbastanza il loro ruolo di padri. Forse perchè PRIMA andava bene così.
> Certo la casa, certo i soldi, certo torno a casa e non c'è più quello che avevo prima... Non sto dicendo che sia facile ma meglio che passare una vita sotto ricatto.


è proprio così che comincia la guerra...
sul grassetto concordo pienamente


----------



## sienne (5 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Se decide di rendermi la vita difficile combatto, senza se e senza ma. I figli vengono messi di mezzo solitamente (e purtroppo) dalle donne tradite che sentono di *non avere altra identità che quella di madre.* E delle volte gli uomini che stanno dall'altra parte non hanno fatto sentire abbastanza il loro ruolo di padri. Forse perchè PRIMA andava bene così.
> Certo la casa, certo i soldi, certo torno a casa e non c'è più quello che avevo prima... Non sto dicendo che sia facile ma meglio che passare una vita sotto ricatto.


Ciao, 

 Forse più che l’identità di madre, è l’identità di moglie … perché se ti separi, è proprio quell’identità di madre che ti sostiene … credo, penso … 

sienne


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Un tentativo?


Una chance al partner che forse, senza figli non avrei dato.


----------



## elena (5 Maggio 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Forse più che l’identità di madre, è l’identità di moglie … perché se ti separi, è proprio quell’identità di madre che ti sostiene … credo, penso …
> 
> sienne


Sì Sienne,

ma ci sono donne che identificano l'essere madri con l'essere mogli e si danno completamente ai figli dimenticando di avere un marito...
non riescono a distinguere i ruoli
e per loro la famiglia è un qualcosa di simbiotico 
(non riesco a dirlo meglio...MK aiutami...)

un uomo riesce meglio a distinguere i ruoli

poi ci sono anche quegli uomini che cercano nella propria moglie un'altra madre, ma qui si entra nella casistica degli amori malati...


----------



## elena (5 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Una chance al partner che forse, senza figli non avrei dato.


Ora è più chiaro


----------



## Minerva (5 Maggio 2011)

*ci credo*



elena ha detto:


> Sì Sienne,
> 
> ma ci sono donne che identificano l'essere madri con l'essere mogli e si danno completamente ai figli dimenticando di avere un marito...
> non riescono a distinguere i ruoli
> ...


 perché non ha un rapporto simbiotico effettivo qual è la maternità e l'allattamento.


----------



## lemon (5 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Sì Sienne,
> 
> ma ci sono donne che identificano l'essere madri con l'essere mogli e si danno completamente ai figli dimenticando di avere un marito...
> non riescono a distinguere i ruoli
> ...


però... nei primi anni di vita dei bambini, soprattutto se non si ha mezzo mondo al quale delegare la loro crescita, è inevitabile che il ruolo di madre sia preponderante. E poi per me la stanchezza sia fisica che mentale è stata fortissima. Io innumerevoli volte ho avuto un solo grande desierio: dormire! dormire fino ad aver esaurito completamente il sonno... E in tutto questo tocca sempre alla donna preoccuparsi comunque delle esigenze del marito, altrimenti lui si allontana?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> però... nei primi anni di vita dei bambini, soprattutto se non si ha mezzo mondo ai quali delegare la loro crescita, è inevitabile che il ruolo di madre sia preponderante. E poi per me la stanchezza sia fisica che mentale è stata fortissima. Io innumerevoli volte ho avuto un solo grande desierio: dormire! dormire fino ad aver esaurito completamente il sonno... E in tutto questo tocca sempre alla donna preoccuparsi comunque delle esigenze del marito, altrimenti lui si allontana?


No, non si allontana, si arrangia eh?
Poi Lemon per via degli agrumi...finchè è na mandarina non ti fa niente....
Quelle pericolose sono le Pompelmie...
Le Pompelmie ti succiano il cervello...sticazzi

E ti ritrovi il marito Invornito Patacca...là come un ebete, che appunto, pensa ai fiori...


----------



## Minerva (5 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> però... nei primi anni di vita dei bambini, soprattutto se non si ha mezzo mondo ai quali delegare la loro crescita, è inevitabile che il ruolo di madre sia preponderante. E poi per me la stanchezza sia fisica che mentale è stata fortissima. Io innumerevoli volte ho avuto un solo grande desierio: dormire! dormire fino ad aver esaurito completamente il sonno... E in tutto questo tocca sempre alla donna preoccuparsi comunque delle esigenze del marito, *altrimenti lui si allontana*?


solo se è superficiale, immaturo  ed egoista


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> solo se è superficiale, immaturo  ed egoista


Vero.
Ma secondo me ritornando in topic, non è alibi, ma consapevolezza.
Io ti dico, senti, vedo che sei stanchissima, ecc..ecc...dimmi quali sono i tuoi bisogni e li esaudirò. Dopo che ti ho dato una mano ecc..ecc..ecc...finalmente ci sarà spazio per me?
Lei ti risponde certo.
Allora fiducioso mi faccio in quattro per esaudire tutti i tuoi bisogni.
Fattolo vado lì come un cagnolino scodinzolante e aspetto il mio osso guadagnato con tanta fatica e sudore.
Lei risponde: ah ma adesso purtroppo devi aspettare, si sono profilati altri bisogni che qui che là.

Mi dispiace Minerva...io lì iniziò a sentirmi preso per il culo.
Mi dico: " Ok...continuiamo ad esaudirla, tanto lei se ne frega dei miei bisogni".

Consapevolezza è anche questo no?


----------



## MK (5 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Sì Sienne,
> 
> ma ci sono donne che identificano l'essere madri con l'essere mogli e si danno completamente ai figli dimenticando di avere un marito...
> non riescono a distinguere i ruoli
> ...


Secondo me sono donne che prima di tutto pensano "cosa dirà di ME la gente?", donne che non si sentono altro che mogli e usano l'unica arma che credono di avere. I figli. Non lo amano più quell'uomo, da tempo, se lo amassero rispettarebbero la sua scelta. Attenzione, sto parlando di uomini, non di esseri che si dimenticano dei propri figli, del loro mantenimento, dell'avere un'ex moglie ecc.ecc. 

Gli uomini che cercano la madre di solito hanno la crisi post parto, trovano facilmente delle donne pronte a consolarli, ma tendono a non fare il grande passo. Se non trovano un'altra madre appunto.


----------



## MK (5 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> però... nei primi anni di vita dei bambini, soprattutto se non si ha mezzo mondo al quale delegare la loro crescita, è inevitabile che il ruolo di madre sia preponderante. E poi per me la stanchezza sia fisica che mentale è stata fortissima. *Io innumerevoli volte ho avuto un solo grande desierio: dormire! dormire fino ad aver esaurito completamente il sonno...* E in tutto questo tocca sempre alla donna preoccuparsi comunque delle esigenze del marito, altrimenti lui si allontana?


 
Pure per me è stato così.


----------



## MK (5 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> solo se è superficiale, immaturo ed egoista


e mammone.


----------



## elena (5 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché non ha un rapporto simbiotico effettivo qual è la maternità e l'allattamento.


Vero. 
Ma la maternità e l'allattamento sono una fase. O no?


----------



## MK (5 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Vero.
> Ma la maternità e l'allattamento sono una fase. O no?


L'allattamento. La maternità non è una fase.


----------



## elena (5 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> L'allattamento. La maternità non è una fase.


Ops...hai ragione. 
Ma in tal caso posso capire la simbiosi per l'allattamento e per i primi mesi e i primi anni del piccolo cucciolo.
Ma la maternità, così come la paternità, dovrebbe andare oltre il rapporto simbiotico.
Ai figli si deve insegnare ad essere autonomi, non è così?
Altrimenti non si vorranno allontanare mai da quella simbiosi.

E mettiamoci pure la gravidanza nella fase simbiotica eh?


----------



## MK (5 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Ops...hai ragione.
> Ma in tal caso posso capire la simbiosi per l'allattamento e per i primi mesi e i primi anni del piccolo cucciolo.
> Ma la maternità, così come la paternità, dovrebbe andare oltre il rapporto simbiotico.
> Ai figli si deve insegnare ad essere autonomi, non è così?
> Altrimenti non si vorranno allontanare mai da quella simbiosi.


Non si smette mai di essere genitori. Lo resti sempre, anche quando i figli si allontanano da casa. Prima di tutto ci sono loro, sempre e comunque.


----------



## elena (5 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non si smette mai di essere genitori. Lo resti sempre, anche quando i figli si allontanano da casa. Prima di tutto ci sono loro, sempre e comunque.


Non metto in discussione ciò che dici, MK.
Ma ci siamo allontanate dal filo del discorso.
Si parlava di ruoli.
Del fatto che una moglie (non ogni moglie)  può identificarsi nel ruolo di madre e svolgere solo quello, instaurando un rapporto simbiotico con i figli che perdura oltre la fase della gravidanza e dell'allattamento (in cui la simbiosi è naturale).
Ci sono madri che hanno paura persino di dare uno scappellotto ai propri figli, perché temono di procurare loro dolore eh?

Un marito può essere geloso di questa simbiosi, se c'è.


----------



## aristocat (5 Maggio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Se non fosse per mio figlio, non starei certo più con lui! Cosa mi tratterebbe? Non lo amo, soffocco lo schifo quando mi tocca recitando la parte della donna focosa.
> Guadagno bene, non farei grossi sacrifici economici. Vivo in una città dove mi sono trasferita e non ho radici qui, per cui non è neppure il giudizio della gente.
> Se lo lasciassi la mia famiglia farebbe una festa, per cui non darei certo un dolore a loro.
> Ma mio figlio che colpe ha di avere un padre così? Un padre che lo so per certo, visto che ne ho l'esempio sotto gli occhi con l'altro figlio, scarica sul figlio l'astio per la madre se questa non ubbidisce cecamente al suo volere.
> ...


plaudo :up:


----------



## aristocat (6 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Strano come le discussioni del forum concretizzino delle volte i pensieri che ci girano per la testa. Alibi diceva Sterminator, questa cosa dei figli, non lo/la lascio per i figli. Alibi anche secondo me. Ma leggo che invece per la maggioranza non è così. Ci credete veramente? Di fare il bene dei figli stando con una persona che vi ha tradito o che tradite fingendo che tutto vada bene? Lo si fa per i figli, per il senso della famiglia (quale famiglia?) o semplicemente perchè si ha paura di non trovare altro fuori (per chi è tradito) o che l'altro non sia all'altezza (per chi tradisce)?


Per i figli lo farei. Assolutamente. Minimizzerei e stempererei dovunque si può. Cercherei di capire se dopo qualunque "scossa sismica" ci sono margini di ricostruzione. Ma non parlo solo dei tradimenti, gli attriti in una coppia sono di tanti tipi. E te lo dico da "outsider", da donna non mamma e non sposata. Sì, non parto con lo slogan "Non accetto compromessi".


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Non metto in discussione ciò che dici, MK.
> Ma ci siamo allontanate dal filo del discorso.
> Si parlava di ruoli.
> Del fatto che una moglie (non ogni moglie)  può identificarsi nel ruolo di madre e svolgere solo quello, instaurando un rapporto simbiotico con i figli che perdura oltre la fase della gravidanza e dell'allattamento (in cui la simbiosi è naturale).
> ...


Più che altro un marito dovrebbe riuscire a strappare dalle mani della moglie quel cacciavite con cui continua ad avvitare viti nella testa del bambino. Robe da matti. Alce in un post ha spiegato molto bene come si svezzano i pargoli.
Ci sono donne in cui la maternità realizza e appaga molto più del rapporto con il partner. Tu in pratica sei un fuco.
Poi arriva l'adolescenza...e lì le ghignate del marito non si contano.

Il cucciolo ehm ha in mente solo gli amici eh? I suoi pari. Il gruppo. Il clan.
Vi sono madri che se potessero allatterebbero per tutta la vita.

Mia moglie non ha allattato.
Si sforzava come una bestia, ma niente...eheheheheheheeh...il primo biberon glielo diedi io...e quanto ho imprecato sul costo del latte...con il collega tedesco che dice...ah ma da noi sai, lo passa lo stato...
Ma che due palle con lo scaldabiberon...ecc..ecc..ecc...e come s'ingozzava ingorda...


----------



## elena (6 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Più che altro un marito dovrebbe riuscire a strappare dalle mani della moglie quel cacciavite con cui continua ad avvitare viti nella testa del bambino. Robe da matti. Alce in un post ha spiegato molto bene come si svezzano i pargoli.
> *Ci sono donne in cui la maternità realizza e appaga molto più del rapporto con il partner. Tu in pratica sei un fuco.*
> Poi arriva l'adolescenza...e lì le ghignate del marito non si contano.
> 
> ...


Ecco...da padre sei riuscito a dirlo meglio tu.
Sono casi singoli, ma...
ho visto donne sposarsi per esaudire il loro desiderio di maternità
e uomini rifuggire dal loro ruolo di padre non appena lo sono diventati
conosco almeno tre casi in cui i neo genitori si sono separati subito dopo la nascita di un figlio
dopo nemmeno un anno di matrimonio

forse che questi uomini si sentivano ancora figli e non erano ancora pronti alla paternità
eppure sono padri molto presenti nella vita dei loro figli
si sono fatti padri nel tempo
la distanza dai figli li ha resi nel tempo ottimi padri

emblematico uno di loro vive ancora insieme ai propri genitori


----------



## elena (6 Maggio 2011)

sì...ricordo quel post di Alce...

sono sempre casi singoli ma...

ho visto donne allestire la culla del neonato vicino al lettone di papà e mamma e poi sostituire la culla con un lettino e poi con un letto singolo...

ho visto queste donne far dormire abitualmente il nuovo nato nel lettone

ho visto altre donne allestire la culla fuori dalla camera matrimoniale per tutelare la vita intima di mamma e papà


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Più che altro un marito dovrebbe riuscire a strappare dalle mani della moglie quel cacciavite con cui continua ad avvitare viti nella testa del bambino. Robe da matti. Alce in un post ha spiegato molto bene come si svezzano i pargoli.
> *Ci sono donne in cui la maternità realizza e appaga molto più del rapporto con il partner. Tu in pratica sei un fuco.*
> *Poi arriva l'adolescenza...*e lì le ghignate del marito non si contano.
> 
> ...


 ma perché mettere continuamente "in competizione" la maternità con il ruolo di moglie /amante?natura concede che si possa avere una meravigliosa simbiosi con chi hai messo al mondo rimanendo la femmina appassionata del proprio uomo.
non è facile per nulla subito dopo il parto ma piano , piano , con pazienza e buona volontà dove c'è armonia e sentimento ogni tassello va al suo posto.
io rivendico ancora oggi la simbiosi con la mia ragazza ...so cosa pensa, le leggo in volto gli stati d'animo e certamente non mi vergongo di questo.
vorrei vedere


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché mettere continuamente "in competizione" la maternità con il ruolo di moglie /amante?natura concede che si possa avere una meravigliosa simbiosi con chi hai messo al mondo rimanendo la femmina appassionata del proprio uomo.
> non è facile per nulla subito dopo il parto ma piano , piano , con pazienza e buona volontà dove c'è armonia e sentimento ogni tassello va al suo posto.
> io rivendico ancora oggi la simbiosi con la mia ragazza ...so cosa pensa, le leggo in volto gli stati d'animo e certamente non mi vergongo di questo.
> vorrei vedere


Senti:
Nasce il pupo.
La donna lancia segnali per cui senti che si aspetta una cosa così: " Vorrei che per te la famiglia assumesse un significato più profondo, ora hai dei figli da mantenere".
Natura vuole che inconsciamente e biologicamente una femmina procrei con il maschio che dà maggior garanzia di nutrimento e protezione.
Ciò non significa che un pupo debba assorbire tutta una donna e pergiunta che il maschio sia costretto a vederla come lei.
Ohi, poi ci sono uomini che si realizzano lottando giorno per giorno per la moglie e i figli. Alla sera per avere compagnia hanno gli amici del bar di sane bevute.

Tu comunque immagino non hai cacciato tuo marito dal talamo nuziale eh?

IO comunque non ci torno in quel letto manco morto.

Donna avvisata, mezza non tradita XD.


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti:
> Nasce il pupo.
> La donna lancia segnali per cui senti che si aspetta una cosa così: " Vorrei che per te la famiglia assumesse un significato più profondo, ora hai dei figli da mantenere".
> Natura vuole che inconsciamente e biologicamente una femmina procrei con il maschio che dà maggior garanzia di nutrimento e protezione.
> ...


no, non è costretto...ma se è un uomo che ha deciso insieme con lei di procreare mettere ugualmente amore e responsabilità in questo compito di crescita e formazione del nuovo essere...lo sentirà naturale .
a dire il vero conosco padri dalla tenerezza infinita che riescono ad alternarsi con naturalezza e spontaneità alla madre dai primi momenti e che rivendicano con orgoglio il loro "mestiere" , ruolo.
che poi è il più importante a livello di responsabilità che ci possa essere


----------



## MK (6 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Non metto in discussione ciò che dici, MK.
> Ma ci siamo allontanate dal filo del discorso.
> Si parlava di ruoli.
> Del fatto che una moglie (non ogni moglie) può identificarsi nel ruolo di madre e svolgere solo quello, instaurando un rapporto simbiotico con i figli che perdura oltre la fase della gravidanza e dell'allattamento (in cui la simbiosi è naturale).
> ...


Un marito degno di tale nome quando diventa genitore dovrebbe fare il padre. Se è geloso la trasformazione è mancata. E sai, allevare due figli di cui uno adulto è faticoso .


----------



## MK (6 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, non è costretto...*ma se è un uomo che ha deciso insieme con lei di procreare mettere ugualmente amore e responsabilità in questo compito di crescita e formazione del nuovo essere...lo sentirà naturale .*
> a dire il vero conosco padri dalla tenerezza infinita che riescono ad alternarsi con naturalezza e spontaneità alla madre dai primi momenti e che rivendicano con orgoglio il loro "mestiere" , ruolo.
> che poi è il più importante a livello di responsabilità che ci possa essere


Io non capisco come si possa non comprendere appunto la naturalezza. Bisogna farne di strada ancora.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Io non capisco come si possa non comprendere appunto la naturalezza. Bisogna farne di strada ancora.


DOnna.
Se io provo ad essere naturale e spontaneo con te...
Tu ti spaventi...e allora?
Si la strada è lunga e piena di insidie!


----------



## lemon (6 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Un marito degno di tale nome quando diventa genitore dovrebbe fare il padre. Se è geloso la trasformazione è mancata. E sai, allevare due figli di cui uno adulto è faticoso .


Sulla paternità io però vorrei anche spezzare una lancia a favore degli uomini (solo di certi, non di tutti ). Ho visto donne che, magari anche inconsapevolmente, escludono completamente l'uomo dalla gestione dei bimbetti. Come se solo loro possano sapere sempre e comunque cos'è meglio per il bambino. O magari, nell'incertezza, preferiscono coinvolgere nonne, amiche e parentume vario (sempre femminile), escludendo il padre. Per arrivare poi a lamentarsi, quando non ce la fanno più, perché lui, fino a quel momento messo da parte, trascura moglie e pure figli.


----------



## MK (6 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Sulla paternità io però vorrei anche spezzare una lancia a favore degli uomini (solo di certi, non di tutti ). Ho visto donne che, magari anche inconsapevolmente, escludono completamente l'uomo dalla gestione dei bimbetti. Come se solo loro possano sapere sempre e comunque cos'è meglio per il bambino. O magari, nell'incertezza, preferiscono coinvolgere nonne, amiche e parentume vario (sempre femminile), escludendo il padre. *Per arrivare poi a lamentarsi, quando non ce la fanno più, perché lui, fino a quel momento messo da parte, trascura moglie e pure figli*.


Giriamo la cosa. Se una donna, messa da parte, trascurasse marito e figli... Cosa penseremmo?


----------



## lemon (11 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Giriamo la cosa. Se una donna, messa da parte, trascurasse marito e figli... Cosa penseremmo?


Io non riesco proprio a immaginare una donna messa da parte nei primi mesi di vita dei propri figli (tranne nel caso di forti depressioni)


----------



## MK (11 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Io non riesco proprio a immaginare una donna messa da parte nei primi mesi di vita dei propri figli (tranne nel caso di forti depressioni)


Appunto, perchè una donna DEVE essere una buona madre. E' la natura no? Se non lo è allora significa che è malata. Però oltre ad essere una buona madre DEVE essere anche una buona moglie. Altrimenti... allarme rosso . Non è che si pretende un po' troppo solo da una parte? Si decide di fare un figlio in due e la vita dovrebbe cambiare per entrambi. In parità. Siamo sicuri/e che sia proprio così?


----------



## MK (11 Maggio 2011)

*Comunque*

oggi ho incontrato un papà bellissimo con figlia splendida e mi sono commossa. Raccontava delle fatiche di entrambi, sua e della moglie, coi figli. Ha ripetuto "noi" un sacco di volte. Saranno eccezioni ma mi fanno ben sperare.


----------



## lemon (12 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Appunto, perchè una donna DEVE essere una buona madre. E' la natura no? Se non lo è allora significa che è malata. Però oltre ad essere una buona madre DEVE essere anche una buona moglie. Altrimenti... allarme rosso . Non è che si pretende un po' troppo solo da una parte? Si decide di fare un figlio in due e la vita dovrebbe cambiare per entrambi. In parità. Siamo sicuri/e che sia proprio così?


Ma infatti io non volevo generealizzare parlando dell'uomo/padre messo fosatamente da parte. Perché un'altissima percentuale di uomini ne approfitta del fatto che la natura "prevede" che la madre non manchi mai per il neonato (però non credo che la natura contempli come prerogativa  esclusivamente materna cose tipo il cambio di un pannolino puzzolente  o affrontare i disastri di un virus gastrointestinale ). Dicevo solo che ho visto con i miei occhi uomini potenziali ottimi papà, venir tenuti lontano dal neonato perché la mamma è la migliore, per non parlare della nonna materna che a volte viene considerata più che il padre.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Ma infatti io non volevo generealizzare parlando dell'uomo/padre messo fosatamente da parte. Perché un'altissima percentuale di uomini ne approfitta del fatto che la natura "prevede" che la madre non manchi mai per il neonato (però non credo che la natura contempli come prerogativa  esclusivamente materna cose tipo il cambio di un pannolino puzzolente  o affrontare i disastri di un virus gastrointestinale ). Dicevo solo che ho visto con i miei occhi uomini potenziali ottimi papà, venir tenuti lontano dal neonato perché la mamma è la migliore, per non parlare della nonna materna che a volte viene considerata più che il padre.


Senti mi confesso...
tutto quel che vuoi...
Ma io me li ricordo ancora i cambi di pannolino e i miei sforzi di vomito...
Mi ricordo ancora che la sto per portare al nido e si vomita tutto addosso...
Non parlarmi del virus ti prego...

E vedevo lei, tranquilla e felice affrontare ste cose...
Quando ero da solo con questo esserino...mi dicevo...speriamo che funzioni bene fino a stasera...

Poi quella volta...che decise di togliersi il pannolino...e la fece nel bidet...e mi chiama a vedere la sua impresa...ma porc...porc...porc...


----------



## lothar57 (16 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti mi confesso...
> tutto quel che vuoi...
> Ma io me li ricordo ancora i cambi di pannolino e i miei sforzi di vomito...
> Mi ricordo ancora che la sto per portare al nido e si vomita tutto addosso...
> ...


Normalissimo Conte,sono io che non lo sono,perche'non ho mai cambiato un pannolino in vita mia,anche se di figli ne ho 2.
Non sono mai andato a parlare con un prof,meno che mai a un consiglio di classe,mi moglie la credevano tutti separata..........
Ho sempre delegato,e tagliato corto.....poveretta mia moglie e'una santa...infatti ogni tanto,come stamattina,mi dice che e'l'ora di fare le valigie...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Normalissimo Conte,sono io che non lo sono,perche'non ho mai cambiato un pannolino in vita mia,anche se di figli ne ho 2.
> Non sono mai andato a parlare con un prof,meno che mai a un consiglio di classe,mi moglie la credevano tutti separata..........
> Ho sempre delegato,e tagliato corto.....poveretta mia moglie e'una santa...infatti ogni tanto,come stamattina,mi dice che e'l'ora di fare le valigie...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sai Lothar, a me non sarebbe stato concesso.
Se non mi fossi impegnato come genitore, soprattutto fattivamente, lei se ne sarebbe già andata da anni.
Ma Lothar, se ti dice che è ora di fare le valige, tu le dici..." Ok cara dove mi porti a sto giro?":carneval:


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Normalissimo Conte,sono io che non lo sono,perche'non ho mai cambiato un pannolino in vita mia,anche se di figli ne ho 2.
> Non sono mai andato a parlare con un prof,meno che mai a un consiglio di classe*,mi moglie la credevano tutti separata*..........
> Ho sempre delegato,e tagliato corto.....poveretta mia moglie e'una santa...infatti ogni tanto,come stamattina,mi dice che e'l'ora di fare le valigie...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


prima o poi questa donna realizzerà e saranno giorni amari per la simpatica canaglia ridanciana


----------



## lothar57 (17 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai Lothar, a me non sarebbe stato concesso.
> Se non mi fossi impegnato come genitore, soprattutto fattivamente, lei se ne sarebbe già andata da anni.
> Ma Lothar, se ti dice che è ora di fare le valige, tu le dici..." Ok cara dove mi porti a sto giro?":carneval:


No io li ho seguiti poco l'ammetto,anche se li adoro eguai a chi me li tocca.
Mia moglie e'stata brava,ha piantato la professione,ha ripreso,cambiando in meglio,e tu lo sai,circa 10 anni fa'.
Valigie??ieri sera voleva cominciare a fare i conti....un bel assegno e via:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:lei a me...ma chisse ne frega oggi e'un'altro giorno.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> prima o poi questa donna realizzerà e saranno giorni amari per la simpatica canaglia ridanciana


 
realizza gia'amica mia,il guaio e'che in gamba e ha palle,non capisco perche'mi tenga....o forse si',tutto quello che abbiamo lei da sola non saprebbe gestirlo.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> prima o poi questa donna realizzerà e saranno giorni amari per la simpatica canaglia ridanciana



Ma è in quel momento che intervengo io a salvare il mio amico Lothar no?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> realizza gia'amica mia,il guaio e'che in gamba e ha palle,non capisco perche'mi tenga....o forse si',tutto quello che abbiamo lei da sola non saprebbe gestirlo.


Si...bravo...tu sei molto funzionale a lei...fidati...
Poi dimmi tu...chissà quanta pazienza hai avuto tu con lei...vero?


----------



## lothar57 (17 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...bravo...tu sei molto funzionale a lei...fidati...
> Poi dimmi tu...chissà quanta pazienza hai avuto tu con lei...vero?


 
nessuna..fino a qualche anno fa'eravamo davvero una super coppia,accidenti alla ''crisi''dei 50 anni,ma arriva anche a te Conte,a Daniele,a Niko,etc.......
Sai 30 anni assieme non si cancellano facilmente.....


----------



## contepinceton (17 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> nessuna..fino a qualche anno fa'eravamo davvero una super coppia,accidenti alla ''crisi''dei 50 anni,ma arriva anche a te Conte,a Daniele,a Niko,etc.......
> Sai 30 anni assieme non si cancellano facilmente.....


Lothar, ma io senti ho iniziato ad andare in crisi sui 40.
Sto vivendo questa età bastarda che porta dai 40 ai 50.
E vedrai che ai 50, finalmente chiudo tutti i giochi, e sto co una sola...
O solo...
Ci sto pervenendo...
Penso che a 50 sarò super munifico...un uomo...
Non uno statale pensionato XD.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar, ma io senti ho iniziato ad andare in crisi sui 40.
> Sto vivendo questa età bastarda che porta dai 40 ai 50.
> E vedrai che ai 50, finalmente chiudo tutti i giochi, e sto co una sola...
> O solo...
> ...


 
Puo'essere amico,sai io in passato sono stato abbastanza tranquillo,non le cercavo,ora invece e'un casino.
Ogni tanto faccio il cretino con qualche cliente,velatamente ovvio,cose che non mi sarei mai sognato di fare.
E per fortuna che il lavorare e vivere in un paese mi frena,sai qua'se prendo il caffe'con una donna,in automatico mi viene affibbiata come amante,e due secondi dopo mia moglie viene avvertita.,e'gia'successo,ma li'in effetti facevo l'asino...


----------



## feeling (23 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> sì...ricordo quel post di Alce...
> 
> sono sempre casi singoli ma...
> 
> ...


Io sono tra quelle che la culla ce l'ha accanto al lettone, perche alle 00.30 a alle 03.00 quando il bebè si sveglia per mangiare, ci vogliono 10 secondi per trovare gli occhiali, guardare l'ora, prenderlo e attarcarlo al seno, senza appoggiare un piede al pavimento, dopo max 10 min ha finito, ruttino e se ne torna bello bello nel suo letto e io quasi non ho aperto gli occhi. Anche perche alle 06.00 ci si alza tutti per prepararsi e uscire per andare prima al nido e poi al lavoro.
Appena dormirà tutta la notte o quasi, finira in camera con la sorella, ma per ora mi dispiace rovinare il sonno della sorella 2 volte per notte quando lui si sveglia per mangiare. 
Ormai far l'amore nel nostro letto, per in momento, è un utopia, ma ieri sera mio marito mi ha fatto morire dal ridere, stendendo sul tappeto della sala tutte le copertine che avevamo in giro per rendere il suolo più accogliente, e ormai in questi mesi, il nostro nido d'amore è sempre il salotto.
Io allatto per scelta, e scelta molto decisa, perche è l'"unica" cosa che mi può obbligare a essere sempre presente. Altrimenti io sono davvero uccel di bosco e mio marito come padre e la mia esatta copia come madre (a capacità intendo), è eccezionale. Ma mi rendo conto che è un padre migliore quando è da solo con i bimbi, mentre se ci sono io in casa, mi chiede sempre un parere su tutto, io poi ovviamente gli rispondo, "fai tu". Così facendo lui è davvero autonomo e quando io sono assente per il mio sport lui si destreggia in maniera davvero ineccepibile.
Ma sono casi, noi siamo così e come dice il conte non avrebbe potuto essere diversamente, non vuoi cambiare il pannolino alla nostra creatura? Bene, quella è la porta oppure può restare con la cacca finche in casa non si respira piu o le sue urla ti hanno dato alla testa. Tranne l'allattamento, tutto puo essere fatto sia dal papà che dalla mamma e sta nella coppia capire chi è più portato a cosa e trovare l'equilibrio ottimale per la coppia.

Ma quando i bimbi diventano uomini/donne la coppia torna "sola" e se non ce stata la complicità nella crescita dei bimbi, ci si ritrova con un estraneo e a qual punto le vie non sono molte.....


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> Io sono tra quelle che la culla ce l'ha accanto al lettone, perche alle 00.30 a alle 03.00 quando il bebè si sveglia per mangiare, ci vogliono 10 secondi per trovare gli occhiali, guardare l'ora, prenderlo e attarcarlo al seno, senza appoggiare un piede al pavimento, dopo max 10 min ha finito, ruttino e se ne torna bello bello nel suo letto e io quasi non ho aperto gli occhi. Anche perche alle 06.00 ci si alza tutti per prepararsi e uscire per andare prima al nido e poi all'asilo.
> Appena dormirà tutta la notte o quasi, finira in camera con la sorella, ma per ora mi dispiace rovinare il sonno della sorella 2 volte per notte quando lui si sveglia per mangiare.
> Ormai far l'amore nel nostro letto, per in momento, è un utopia, ma ieri sera mio marito mi ha fatto morire dal ridere, stendendo sul tappeto della sala tutte le copertine che avevamo in giro per rendere il suolo più accogliente, e ormai in questi mesi, il nostro nido d'amore è sempre il salotto.
> Io allatto per scelta, e scelta molto decisa, perche è l'"unica" cosa che mi può obbligare a essere sempre presente. Altrimenti io sono davvero uccel di bosco e mio marito come padre e la mia esatta copia come madre (a capacità intendo), è eccezionale. Ma mi rendo conto che è un padre migliore quando è da solo con i bimbi, mentre se ci sono io in casa, mi chiede sempre un parere su tutto, io poi ovviamente gli rispondo, "fai tu". Così facendo lui è davvero autonomo e quando io sono assente per il mio sport lui si destreggia in maniera davvero ineccepibile.
> ...


Quoto tutto soprattutto la parte finale:up:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> Io sono tra quelle che la culla ce l'ha accanto al lettone, perche alle 00.30 a alle 03.00 quando il bebè si sveglia per mangiare, ci vogliono 10 secondi per trovare gli occhiali, guardare l'ora, prenderlo e attarcarlo al seno, senza appoggiare un piede al pavimento, dopo max 10 min ha finito, ruttino e se ne torna bello bello nel suo letto e io quasi non ho aperto gli occhi. Anche perche alle 06.00 ci si alza tutti per prepararsi e uscire per andare prima al nido e poi all'asilo.
> Appena dormirà tutta la notte o quasi, finira in camera con la sorella, ma per ora mi dispiace rovinare il sonno della sorella 2 volte per notte quando lui si sveglia per mangiare.
> Ormai far l'amore nel nostro letto, per in momento, è un utopia, ma ieri sera mio marito mi ha fatto morire dal ridere, stendendo sul tappeto della sala tutte le copertine che avevamo in giro per rendere il suolo più accogliente, e ormai in questi mesi, il nostro nido d'amore è sempre il salotto.
> Io allatto per scelta, e scelta molto decisa, perche è l'"unica" cosa che mi può obbligare a essere sempre presente. Altrimenti io sono davvero uccel di bosco e mio marito come padre e la mia esatta copia come madre (a capacità intendo), è eccezionale. Ma mi rendo conto che è un padre migliore quando è da solo con i bimbi, mentre se ci sono io in casa, mi chiede sempre un parere su tutto, io poi ovviamente gli rispondo, "fai tu". Così facendo lui è davvero autonomo e quando io sono assente per il mio sport lui si destreggia in maniera davvero ineccepibile.
> ...


 
Rispondo alle ultime tre righe;noi ieri passeggiando sulla spiaggia,piena di bimbi troppo indaffarati con secchiello e paletta!!,rivangavamo quando 12 anni il piu'piccolo faceva lo stesso,e 16 anni fa'l'altro....ora sono ormai uomini.
Non ci sentiamo estranei anche se io ne combino tante,forse tu sei nuova e mi conosci poco...,pero'siamo stati due giorni benissimo senza alcuna problema,se non mia moglie che non vedeva l'ora di vedere i''bimbi'',sono due armadi di 17 e 21 anni.....


----------



## feeling (23 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Rispondo alle ultime tre righe;noi ieri passeggiando sulla spiaggia,piena di bimbi troppo indaffarati con secchiello e paletta!!,rivangavamo quando 12 anni il piu'piccolo faceva lo stesso,e 16 anni fa'l'altro....ora sono ormai uomini.
> Non ci sentiamo estranei anche se io ne combino tante,forse tu sei nuova e mi conosci poco...,pero'siamo stati due giorni benissimo senza alcuna problema,se non mia moglie che non vedeva l'ora di vedere i''bimbi'',sono due armadi di 17 e 21 anni.....


Lothar non mi permetteri mai di dire che col fatto che tu non abbia mai cambiato un pannolino o non abbia mai visto un professore, tu non sia stato partecipe nella loro crescita....hai sicuramente il ruolo di padre e ci sono cose che hai fatto tu che hanno permesso a tua moglie di dedicarsi ai figli, fa parte della complicità anche questo, ed il tuo attacamento alla famiglia è chiaro e netto, non ho dubbi su questo. E sono quasi certa di poter affermare che se ti sarà permesso non abbandonerai mai ne tua moglie ne i tuoi figli e questo è di per se una gran cosa. Quindi non fraintendermi quando intendo "collaborazione nella crescita". Mi riferivo soprattutto al discorso delle mogli che per molti - troppi anni focalizzano le loro energie solo sui figli e dimenticano i mariti o viceversa (perche puo anche essere il contrario).
Scusami se ti sei sentito chiamato in causa...


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> Lothar non mi permetteri mai di dire che col fatto che tu non abbia mai cambiato un pannolino o non abbia mai visto un professore, tu non sia stato partecipe nella loro crescita....hai sicuramente il ruolo di padre e ci sono cose che hai fatto tu che hanno permesso a tua moglie di dedicarsi ai figli, fa parte della complicità anche questo, ed il tuo attacamento alla famiglia è chiaro e netto, non ho dubbi su questo. E sono quasi certa di poter affermare che se ti sarà permesso non abbandonerai mai ne tua moglie ne i tuoi figli e questo è di per se una gran cosa. Quindi non fraintendermi quando intendo "collaborazione nella crescita". Mi riferivo soprattutto al discorso delle mogli che per molti - troppi anni focalizzano le loro energie solo sui figli e dimenticano i mariti o viceversa (perche puo anche essere il contrario).
> Scusami se ti sei sentito chiamato in causa...


 
No feeling scusami tu se ti ho dato l'impressione,si,in generale hai ragione,io esprimo un concetto che forse e'anomalo,tutto ok amica mia,ciao


----------



## contepinceton (23 Maggio 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> Io sono tra quelle che la culla ce l'ha accanto al lettone, perche alle 00.30 a alle 03.00 quando il bebè si sveglia per mangiare, ci vogliono 10 secondi per trovare gli occhiali, guardare l'ora, prenderlo e attarcarlo al seno, senza appoggiare un piede al pavimento, dopo max 10 min ha finito, ruttino e se ne torna bello bello nel suo letto e io quasi non ho aperto gli occhi. Anche perche alle 06.00 ci si alza tutti per prepararsi e uscire per andare prima al nido e poi al lavoro.
> Appena dormirà tutta la notte o quasi, finira in camera con la sorella, ma per ora mi dispiace rovinare il sonno della sorella 2 volte per notte quando lui si sveglia per mangiare.
> Ormai far l'amore nel nostro letto, per in momento, è un utopia, ma ieri sera mio marito mi ha fatto morire dal ridere, stendendo sul tappeto della sala tutte le copertine che avevamo in giro per rendere il suolo più accogliente, e ormai in questi mesi, il nostro nido d'amore è sempre il salotto.
> Io allatto per scelta, e scelta molto decisa, perche è l'"unica" cosa che mi può obbligare a essere sempre presente. Altrimenti io sono davvero uccel di bosco e mio marito come padre e la mia esatta copia come madre (a capacità intendo), è eccezionale. Ma mi rendo conto che è un padre migliore quando è da solo con i bimbi, mentre se ci sono io in casa, mi chiede sempre un parere su tutto, io poi ovviamente gli rispondo, "fai tu". Così facendo lui è davvero autonomo e quando io sono assente per il mio sport lui si destreggia in maniera davvero ineccepibile.
> ...


Ma và?
Poi a me è venuto in mente che mia moglie non ha allattato quindi ci si alzava di notte a seconda degli impegni del giorno dopo e dei bisogni di dormire di ciascuno...
E sulle sante cacche...ma porc...porc...


----------



## feeling (31 Maggio 2011)

*Dal post di Simone1968*

Nel suo caso, la scelta che sta facendo è molto comprensiva.
Lui decide di "soffrire" da solo, viveme nell'odio e nel dolore per poter VIVERE ACCANTO AL PROPRIO BAMBINO. _Ovvero vederlo tutti i giorni, quando torna a casa, non dover rendere conto a nessuno di dove va e quando va da qualche parte col bimbo, di essere presente la notte, durante un incubo, la sera per i giochi o la storia prima di andare a nanna, il bacio del buongiorno quando arriva nel lettone_.....tutte cose che io non potrei mai immaginare di negare a mio marito. 
Detto ciò, perche allora i traditori sono sempre indirizzati a lasciare tutto prima di tradire? Come dice il conte molte, troppe volte, sono delle sbandate che non portano a nulla, quindi perche bisogna aprire un varco che lascerà delle ciccatrici su tutti i presenti nel caso ? Per un tradito viene compreso, mentre per un traditore è solo questione di codardia?

Scusate ma non lo credo.....assolutamente.

P.S. questo non vuole assolutamente sminuire il coraggio di Simone e nemmeno comparare il suo dolore con una triste ed egoistica avventura.


----------



## elena (31 Maggio 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> Nel suo caso, la scelta che sta facendo è molto comprensiva.
> Lui decide di "soffrire" da solo, viveme nell'odio e nel dolore per poter VIVERE ACCANTO AL PROPRIO BAMBINO. _Ovvero vederlo tutti i giorni, quando torna a casa, non dover rendere conto a nessuno di dove va e quando va da qualche parte col bimbo, di essere presente la notte, durante un incubo, la sera per i giochi o la storia prima di andare a nanna, il bacio del buongiorno quando arriva nel lettone_.....tutte cose che io non potrei mai immaginare di negare a mio marito.
> Detto ciò, perche allora i traditori sono sempre indirizzati a lasciare tutto prima di tradire? Come dice il conte molte, troppe volte, sono delle sbandate che non portano a nulla, quindi perche bisogna aprire un varco che lascerà delle ciccatrici su tutti i presenti nel caso ? Per un tradito viene compreso, mentre per un traditore è solo questione di codardia?
> 
> ...


E quando avventura non è?
Un padre ha sempre diritto di essere tale. O no? 
Può un uomo scindere il proprio ruolo di padre da quello di marito e da quello di amante?
Può un uomo convivere con sua moglie unicamente perché vuole vedere i figli crescere e fare loro da padre, nel senso delle parole citate da Feeling? E al tempo stesso quest'uomo può vivere una propria vita affettiva indipendentemente da sua moglie? Può al tempo stesso amare un'altra donna?


----------



## Daniele (31 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> E quando avventura non è?
> Un padre ha sempre diritto di essere tale. O no?
> Può un uomo scindere il proprio ruolo di padre da quello di marito e da quello di amante?
> Può un uomo convivere con sua moglie unicamente perché vuole vedere i figli crescere e fare loro da padre, nel senso delle parole citate da Feeling? E al tempo stesso quest'uomo può vivere una propria vita affettiva indipendentemente da sua moglie? Può al tempo stesso amare un'altra donna?


Assolutamente no! Questo uomo ha altro per la testa e se vive con una moglie che detesta ha deciso che l'amore vale molto, ma molto meno dei suoi figli.


----------



## elena (1 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Assolutamente no! Questo uomo ha altro per la testa e se vive con una moglie che detesta ha deciso che l'amore vale molto, ma molto meno dei suoi figli.


Quindi i suoi figli valgono di più?


----------



## MK (5 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> E quando avventura non è?
> Un padre ha sempre diritto di essere tale. O no?
> Può un uomo scindere il proprio ruolo di padre da quello di marito e da quello di amante?
> Può un uomo convivere con sua moglie unicamente perché vuole vedere i figli crescere e fare loro da padre, nel senso delle parole citate da Feeling? E al tempo stesso quest'uomo può vivere una propria vita affettiva indipendentemente da sua moglie? Può al tempo stesso amare un'altra donna?


Può amare un'altra donna ma non vivere una propria vita affettiva. A meno che la moglie (e l'amante) non siano d'accordo ovviamente. E non dico niente sui figli che già sapete come la penso.


----------



## elena (6 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Può amare un'altra donna ma non vivere una propria vita affettiva. A meno che la moglie (e l'amante) non siano d'accordo ovviamente. E non dico niente sui figli che già sapete come la penso.


A meno che lui e la moglie vivano come separati in casa, insomma.


----------



## Amoremio (6 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> A meno che lui e la moglie vivano come separati in casa, insomma.


mi spiace 
ma alle storielle "viviamo come fratello e sorella",
"siamo come separati in casa" ecc. ecc.
non credo più da un pezzo

a proposito di "alibi"



parlo per me naturalmente


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi spiace
> ma alle storielle "viviamo come fratello e sorella",
> "siamo come separati in casa" ecc. ecc.
> non credo più da un pezzo
> ...


Ma perchè le definisci storielle?
Ma sai quanti matrimoni bianchi ci sono in giro?
Esistono anche quelli che stanno assieme per convenienza, abitudine...
Certo poi le mura domestiche coprono come un manto un sacco di cose...
Ma sarò fortunato io...a me mai, nessuna donna mi ha chiesto se scopo o meno con mia moglie eh?
Il problema è sempre quello: non puoi andare a verificare no?
E tutto quello che non posso verificare, proprio per forma mentale mia, non ha nessuna rilevanza per me. Non mi riguarda.

Allora Amoremio...che cosa dovrei fare io nel mio matrimonio?
Ricostruire?
E cosa? Se non c'è niente da costruire?
Lasciare?
E perchè dovrei abbandonare una persona che non mi fa nulla di male?

Abitiamo assieme per convenienza no?
E' un male?
E' peccato?


----------



## elena (6 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè le definisci storielle?
> Ma sai quanti matrimoni bianchi ci sono in giro?
> Esistono anche quelli che stanno assieme per convenienza, abitudine...
> Certo poi le mura domestiche coprono come un manto un sacco di cose...
> ...


Credo che lasciare non sia affatto equivalente ad abbandonare, soprattutto se i due che si lasciano sono genitori. 
Su ciò che non si può andare a verificare bisognerebbe imparare a sospendere il giudizio: niente dubbi e niente certezze. Ma non è affatto facile essere distaccati quando si è innamorati.


----------



## MK (6 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> *Credo che lasciare non sia affatto equivalente ad abbandonare, soprattutto se i due che si lasciano sono genitori*.
> Su ciò che non si può andare a verificare bisognerebbe imparare a sospendere il giudizio: niente dubbi e niente certezze. Ma non è affatto facile essere distaccati quando si è innamorati.


Sì Elena niente dubbi e niente certezze. Trovo che le donne abbiano più coraggio quando si tratta di lasciare. Le donne indipendenti intendo, quelle meno condizionate dal "chissà cosa dirà la gente". Gli uomini se la moglie non apre la porta (la spalanca) difficile escano da casa. Sanno cosa lasciano ma non sanno cosa trovano.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sì Elena niente dubbi e niente certezze. Trovo che le donne abbiano più coraggio quando si tratta di lasciare. Le donne indipendenti intendo, quelle meno condizionate dal "chissà cosa dirà la gente". Gli uomini se la moglie non apre la porta (la spalanca) difficile escano da casa. Sanno cosa lasciano ma non sanno cosa trovano.


Verissimo...
Almeno noi uomini, tanti di noi, badiamo alla concretezza, ai fatti, ai frutti, e meno al lato emotivo della faccenda...
Difficile riempire la pancia di sentimenti eh?


----------



## MK (6 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Verissimo...
> Almeno noi uomini, tanti di noi, badiamo alla concretezza, ai fatti, ai frutti, e meno al lato emotivo della faccenda...
> Difficile riempire la pancia di sentimenti eh?


Badate alle badanti? A riempire la pancia bisognerebbe pensarci da soli eh, altrimenti si continua a piangere e a cercare l'amore ideale (che non esiste).


----------



## elena (6 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Badate alle badanti? A riempire la pancia bisognerebbe pensarci da soli eh, altrimenti si continua a piangere e a cercare l'amore ideale (che non esiste).


 :up: Vero, però esiste quello reale eh?


----------



## MK (6 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> :up: Vero, però esiste quello reale eh?


Assolutamente sì. Quando ami una persona per quello che è, nel bene e nel male, allora è AMORE.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Badate alle badanti? A riempire la pancia bisognerebbe pensarci da soli eh, altrimenti si continua a piangere e a cercare l'amore ideale (che non esiste).


Si mi sono reso conto che quello ideale non esiste.
QUello reale è meglio eh? Ma sai com'è no? Se la moglie ha una buona posizione lavorativa...mentre la nuova compagna no...insomma sai come vanno certe cose no? No?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì. Quando ami una persona per quello che è, nel bene e nel male, allora è AMORE.


L'ho capito!
Infatti è ben diverso di amare quello che uno è.
Per quello che è: sottile ma ampio.

Ma scusami, scusatemi, sto molto attento anche a quello che una persona mi dà: in termini di calore, affetto, dolcezza, gentilezza, presenza, disponibilità...ecc..ecc..ecc...
E sto molto attento anche a quanto in definitiva le piaccia stare assieme a me.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè le definisci storielle?
> Ma sai quanti matrimoni bianchi ci sono in giro?
> Esistono anche quelli che stanno assieme per convenienza, abitudine...
> Certo poi le mura domestiche coprono come un manto un sacco di cose...
> ...


di quel che penso del tuo matrimonio abbiamo già avuto modo di parlare
e non ho intenzione di ripetere disquisizioni sterili

ma io mi riferivo alle storielle ammannite agli amanti per restare in equilibrio tra "ti amo follemente" e "col caxxo che lascio il coniuge" e, al contempo, ammantarsi di nobiltà e senso di responsabilità


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> di quel che penso del tuo matrimonio abbiamo già avuto modo di parlare
> e non ho intenzione di ripetere disquisizioni sterili
> 
> ma io mi riferivo alle storielle ammannite agli amanti per restare in equilibrio tra "ti amo follemente" e "col caxxo che lascio il coniuge" e, al contempo, ammantarsi di nobiltà e senso di responsabilità


Capito...
Io pensavo ti riferissi al fatto che si dice all'amante, ah sai non faccio più sesso con il mio coniuge, quando invece non è vero...
Avrò letto male...o capito pan per polenta come al solito...

Si conosco sai quegli equilibrismi...
Mi snervano e taglio corto.
Non fanno per me.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Capito...
> Io pensavo ti riferissi al fatto che *si dice all'amante, ah sai non faccio più sesso con il mio coniuge, quando invece non è vero*...
> Avrò letto male...o capito pan per polenta come al solito...
> 
> ...


che sia vero (raramente) o no (quasi sempre)
il nodo è il perchè lo si racconta


----------



## Mari' (7 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> che sia vero (raramente) o no (quasi sempre)
> il nodo è *il perchè lo si racconta*



Per infinocchiare l'amante di avere l'esclusivita'


----------



## Amoremio (7 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per infinocchiare l'amante di avere l'esclusivita'


certo
ma anche per far la vittima e far la figura di chi non è certo uno che tromba in giro a cuor leggero ecc. ecc.

storielle insomma


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> che sia vero (raramente) o no (quasi sempre)
> il nodo è il perchè lo si racconta


E come fai ad affermare tutto questo?
E' proprio sto atteggiamento che mi lascia dubbioso...
Puoi dire...secondo me...secondo la mia esperienza...
Ma nulla sappiamo di come vanno in effetti le cose nel talamo nuziale e nulla sappiamo cosa fanno gli amanti nei motels....
Ci saranno persone che lo raccontano...e moltissime altre...che non lo fanno eh?
Per esempio nella mia esperienza...nessuna donna in tutta la mia vita si è mai premunita di chiedermi come va o non va con mia moglie.
Ma non ho nessun problema ad ammettere che non facciamo più sesso da anni...poi con quello che le è capitato...e cn i farmaci che prende...mi sa proprio che la libido è un capitolo chiuso eh? (per lei).
Non ho problema ad ammettere che sono andato a letto con altre donne...semplicemente perchè lei mi rifiutava...ma mai mi sono sentito in diritto di farlo per questo motivo.
L'ho fatto secondo la rigorosa egida matraini: scopare è bello.
Soprattutto con una donna a cui piaci da impazzire eh? E che mi piace da impazzire.

Ma sulle cose intime degli altri, nulla posso dirti.
E un'altra cosa...MAI mi è passato per la testa di chiedere ad una donna...ma tu con tuo marito ci scopi o no?
E tutto quello che mi dicono sul loro marito...entra da un orecchio ed esce dall'altro...appunto perchè si parla di cose che non posso verificare...ergo che importanza devono avere per me?


----------



## lothar57 (7 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E come fai ad affermare tutto questo?
> E' proprio sto atteggiamento che mi lascia dubbioso...
> Puoi dire...secondo me...secondo la mia esperienza...
> Ma nulla sappiamo di come vanno in effetti le cose nel talamo nuziale e nulla sappiamo cosa fanno gli amanti nei motels....
> ...


 Alla tipa che mentre padalavo domenica lodava la mia resistenza, sms,sapendo che ero uscito sia giovedi' che sabato,ho risposto che..bici e sesso sono la stessa cosa,non mi stancano mai.
Quando le ho detto che essendo stanco rientravo...ha scritto''ora penserai a fare i sesso???''...era un sms ma ho capito che inconsciamente pensava a me e mia moglie assieme.
La gelosia sarebbe assurda,lei stessa mi dice che il minimo sindacale lo concede al marito,pero'intanto.....ci pensava...credo


----------



## elena (7 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> di quel che penso del tuo matrimonio abbiamo già avuto modo di parlare
> e non ho intenzione di ripetere disquisizioni sterili
> 
> ma io mi riferivo al*le storielle ammannite agli amanti per restare in equilibrio tra "ti amo follemente" e "col caxxo che lascio il coniuge"* e, al contempo, ammantarsi di nobiltà e senso di responsabilità


ma in questo caso il tradimento è doppio
si tradisce il coniuge perché si ha un amante
si tradisce l'amante perché lo si ammannisce
però in fondo in fondo si tradisce se stessi perché, appunto, ce la si racconta
e alla lunga quell'equilibrio lo si perde e l'alibi non regge


----------



## Amoremio (7 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E come fai ad affermare tutto questo?
> E' proprio sto atteggiamento che mi lascia dubbioso...
> Puoi dire...secondo me...secondo la mia esperienza...
> Ma nulla sappiamo di come vanno in effetti le cose nel talamo nuziale e nulla sappiamo cosa fanno gli amanti nei motels....
> ...


premesso che non parlo di te 

io lo dico "secondo me" 

ma qui dentro altri lo dicono "secondo loro"

e in diversi casi siamo stati parecchi a dirlo (ricordi le risposte a elisa ad esempio? ricordi tink?) ognuno secondo sè stesso


eppure persino tu (per errore) hai centrato una parte della questione

i traditori che sostengono con l'amante di non fare sesso con il coniuge
perchè lo fanno?
che bisogno soddisfano?

come dicevo prima (ma non avevi detto di aver capito?):

vero o falso che sia, qual'è la necessità di sbandierarlo con l'amante?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> ma in questo caso il tradimento è doppio
> si tradisce il coniuge perché si ha un amante
> si tradisce l'amante perché lo si ammannisce
> però in fondo in fondo si tradisce se stessi perché, appunto, ce la si racconta
> e alla lunga quell'equilibrio lo si perde e l'alibi non regge


Brava...hai descritto bene...e lì le acque si fanno cattive...e ti snervi...per alcuni finisce molto male...fanculizzati sia dalla moglie e sia dall'amante...penso la più meschina figura che un uomo possa farsi.

Poi vediamo altri aspetti.
Io ti dico...voglio andarmene.
Tu mi dici...ok fai pure.
Ma un conto è che tu mi dica...Tu nn vai da nessuna parte perchè il tuo dovere è stare qui con me.
Un conto è che tu mi dici...Ok, vai, ma io ho paura a rimanere da sola.

Elena sappiamo bene che l'amore comporta una giusta dose di possessività. ( oltre che per certe persone di esclusività).

Ma se un uomo ha le palle, e VUOLE andarsene...
Se ne va.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> premesso che non parlo di te
> 
> io lo dico "secondo me"
> 
> ...


E che ne so io?
Se ho un'amante...non penso che le romperò le oviaie piangendo su come mi tratta mia moglie no?
Penserò a spassarmela con lei no?
Magari penserò a fare con lei...tutto quello che mia moglie non ha MAI voluto fare con me no?

Però sentito dire tante volte...Mio marito mi trascura e allora mi sono fatta l'amico no?

Poi che ne so diranno che non scopano con la moglie per sentirsi in diritto di scopare con un'altra eh? Ma che ne so...non sono pratico di amanti io...


----------



## elena (7 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Brava...hai descritto bene...e lì le acque si fanno cattive...e ti snervi...per alcuni finisce molto male...fanculizzati sia dalla moglie e sia dall'amante...penso la più meschina figura che un uomo possa farsi.
> 
> Poi vediamo altri aspetti.
> Io ti dico...voglio andarmene.
> ...


La paura di rimanere soli è pericolosissima. Io ho paura di quella paura lì, perché genera dipendenza: ti appoggi all'altro solo perché hai paura a restare solo. Non funziona così.

La giusta dose di possessività ci può stare.
L'esclusività tra due amanti, a mio avviso, c'è sempre: ci vuole una fortissima complicità per stare dentro una relazione clandestina. 
I giochi di equilibrismi sono strumentali alla durata di una relazione che non è equilibrata. Ma sono giochi rischiosi.
Un uomo/donna con le palle sa cosa fare, certo.
A volte è solo questione di tempo.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> La paura di rimanere soli è pericolosissima. Io ho paura di quella paura lì, perché genera dipendenza: ti appoggi all'altro solo perché hai paura a restare solo. Non funziona così.
> 
> La giusta dose di possessività ci può stare.
> L'esclusività tra due amanti, a mio avviso, c'è sempre: ci vuole una fortissima complicità per stare dentro una relazione clandestina.
> ...


Si Elena...
Ma capisci bene che io ho dato una battaglia cruentissima a quella cosa lì.
Per me è stata dura, ma l'ho presa e sistemata.
Hai ragione genera dipendenza. E l'altro ci gioca sopra.
Non è sempre questione di appoggiarsi, ma di mettersi sopra l'altro.
Mi permetto di fare tutto come voglio io, e l'altro deve sottostare, perchè tanto lui o lei non avrà mai il coraggio di lasciarmi.
Tira oggi e tira domani...ti fa ben vedere lui.
Più che tempo: mosse giuste!


----------

